# انا مسلم بعيد على الكل



## حازم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*عيد سعيد على على كل مسيحى ومسحيه​**يا رب تكون سنه جميله وحلوه على الكل​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذه الروح الجميلة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ كتير يا حازم

و كل سنة و أنت طيب

سنة حلوة عليك انت كمان 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## Raymond (3 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *عيد سعيد على على كل مسيحى ومسحيه​**يا رب تكون سنه جميله وحلوه على الكل​*



*و انا عن نفسي بقولك...يا رب تكون سنة حلوة أوي أوي أوي أوي علينا كلنا مسلمين و مسيحين و حتي اللي مش مؤمنين بعقيدة....لان كلنا بشر في الانسانية
و بشكرك شكر عميييييق علي حسن خلقك ... و جمال كلامك ... و منتظرين مشاركاتك معانا في كل المواضيع... و سنه سعيدة عالجمييييييييييييييع*
:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## Bino (4 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسى أوى يا حازم على مشاعرك الجميله ديه


----------



## عبدالحق (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ةان ةكنت مسام والظاهر ان النصارى قد لعبو على عقلك 
والظاهر انك لا تقرا القران اتعرف ماذا قال الله تعالى 
لَا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ 
اقرا الاية جيدا وارجع الى التفاسير


----------



## حازم (4 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ةان ةكنت مسام والظاهر ان النصارى قد لعبو على عقلك
> 
> انا مسلم ومؤمن وموحد لله
> 
> ...



يا اخى اعلم ما تريد ان قول فى نص الايه الكريمه ولا تعارض فى فهمى لدينى

فلا تكن متحاملا


----------



## huda (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*ايش قصدك بانك مسلم بعيد عن الكل ؟؟*


----------



## عبدالحق (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
يا حازم انا ما كان قصدي اتهامك في دينك ولكن ارجوا ان تتقبل نصيحتي هذه تفسير الاية من تفسير الطبري 

  القول في تأويل قوله تعالى :  لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُولَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (22)  

يعني جلّ ثناؤه بقوله: ( لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ) لا تجد يا محمد قومًا يصدّقون الله، ويقرّون باليوم الآخر يوادّون من حادّ الله ورسوله وشاقَّهما وخالف أمر الله ونهيه ( وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءَهُمْ ) يقول: ولو كان الذين حادّوا الله ورسوله آباءهم ( أَوْ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ ) وإنما أخبر الله جلّ ثناؤه نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام بهذه الآية  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا قَوْمًا غَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ  ليسوا من أهل الإيمان بالله ولا باليوم الآخر، فلذلك تولَّوُا الذين تولَّوْهم من اليهود. 

< 23-258 > 
وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل. 

* ذكر من قال ذلك: 

حدثنا بشر، قال: ثنا يزيد، قال: ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة، قوله: ( لا تَجِدُ قَوْمًا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ) لا تجد يا محمد قومًا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر، يوادّون من حادّ الله ورسوله: أي من عادى الله ورسولَه. 

 اسأل الله ان يثبتك على دينك وينصرك على اعدائك واعداء الاسلام


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

أخ حازم اهنيك على هذه الروح اللطيفة و على مشاركتك لينا بهذه المشاعر
فعلا نفتقد لناس حلوة زيك
بس زي ما انت شايف اخوك المسلم عبدالحق لساتك ما مكمل التهنئة كان حيكفرك بدينك و ينصحك انك ما تلقي علينا مثل هيك تهاني... فيا حسافة في مثل هيك ناس تمنع ناس حلوة مثل بمشاركة الاخرين في افراحهم

ليك تحية قلبية من ادارة المنتدى على اخلاقك و شجاعتك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## عبدالحق (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام على كلم مسلم 
يا حازم نحن مسلمين موحدين الله وانما يريد هذا الذي اسمه الزعيموهو بالطبع شيطان من شياطين الانس ان يشتت بيننا


----------



## melad_attia333 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ةان ةكنت مسام والظاهر ان النصارى قد لعبو على عقلك
> والظاهر انك لا تقرا القران





*اولا كل سنه وانتا طيب يا حازم 
ثانيا كل سنه وانتا طيب يا استاذ عبد الحق
انا اسف ممكن تقرا الأيه الكريمه رقم 81 من سوره المائده

 لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا 
الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ 

فالمسحين والمسلمون اخوات مفيهاش اي احجه تزعل 
ان حازم يقول لكل المنتدى  كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
واخيرا علي قد معلواتى ان
 عيد الكريسماس عيد عالمى لكل الناس
مثل عيد شم النسيم عيد الطبيعة
مثل كثير من الاعياد المشتركه لكل الناس*


----------



## Bino (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا أله الا الله !!!!!*
*يفنى العبد و يبقى الله*
*ههههههههه*
*عموماً كل سنه وانت طيب يا حازم*
*و كل سنه اونت طيب و بخير و صحه و سلامه يا أخ عبد الحق*
*أما بقى بخصوص تفسير الآيه القرآنيه فأنا عن نفسى بشكرك جداً لانك قدمت صوره صحيحه عن الاسلام يغفل عنها البعض...و للأسف البعض تضايق عندما نشرها البابا بينكت السادس عشر بابا الفاتيكان,,,و قال انها مزعومه*
*و لكنك الآن تعطينا مثلاً حياً عن المسلم الحقيقى النموذجى....اللهم قوى ايمانك*


----------



## حازم (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام على كلم مسلم
> يا حازم نحن مسلمين موحدين الله وانما يريد هذا الذي اسمه الزعيموهو بالطبع شيطان من شياطين الانس ان يشتت بيننا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
يا اخ عبد الحق :-

انا هنا فى هذا المنتدى للحوار الدينى وقد امرنا القرأن بذلك فى قوله:-


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ​
ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ   (النحل:125)​

ستجد الامر هنا فى (وجادلهم) 

ما الاسلوب المتبع فى المجادله؟

تجد الاجابه فى قوله عز وجل (بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ)

بشكل اخر اقول لك لا دين لمن لا اخلاق له

لا شك اننا نختلف فى العقيده (مسيحى ومسلم) ولاكن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


هل امر الاسلام ان نعاديهم بطبع لا بل امر ان نحاورهم . وهل السلم الحق والمؤمن الحق فى قلبه
كراهيه وغل وعدوانيه للمسيحيه بالطبع لا .

اعترف ان من بين المحاور المسلم والمحاور المسيحى تجاوزات لا حد لها . وهذا يختلف مع اخلاقى

ولو كلف نفسك بمراجعة مشاركاتى فى المتدى ستجد انى لست شتام ولا لعان ولن تجد 

مشاركه واحده لى فى مهاجمة المسيحيه بل تجدها فى الدفاع عن جوهر وروح الاسلام

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا تدعوا الا بخير)

ومن من منطلق فهمى لجوهر الدين اقول لك ان حبى لله ورسوله فى قلبى وعقلى ليس فيه مكان للكراهيه والبغض لاحد

واكرر لا دين لمن لا اخلاق له

لا تغضب منى اخى الكريم.

نار الفتنه تشتعل وتزيد فكفانا شتات وهجوم من الطرفان على الاخر . المستفيد ليس من الوطن العربى باكمله

امثله بسيطه اعيشها بنفسى وارجو الانتباه اليها

كان زمان لوشفت خناقه فى الشارع واسأل فى اه يقال 
(فى اتنين بتخنقوا) اما الان يقال( واحد مسيحى بتخانقى مع واحد مسلم)

نفسى نرجع زى زمان .....................وانا قاعد فى الفصل مكنش يهمنى ده مسيحى ولا مسلم

كان الاهم كويس ولا وحش لان الدين لله

واقسم ان لى جار مسيحى من زمان علاقتى معه فى احسن حال دون الاقتراب من الدين

والى الان لم اعرف الى اى مذهب مسيحى ينتمى

وبعد كل هذا اكرر

كل عام وكل المسيحين بخير وسلام وحب
كل عام وكل المسلمين بخير وسلم وحب
نعم للحوار
نعم للوحده
لا للفتنه

اسف للاطاله

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَلا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحاً إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَخْرِقَ الْأَرْضَ وَلَنْ تَبْلُغَ الْجِبَالَ طُولاً (الاسراء:37)​


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام على كلم مسلم
> يا حازم نحن مسلمين موحدين الله وانما يريد هذا الذي اسمه الزعيموهو بالطبع شيطان من شياطين الانس ان يشتت بيننا


 
تسميني شيطان؟
ما اقلك غير الرب يسامح... ارد على العنة بتاعك ببركة و مسامحة...

يا ريت تكون نموذج طيب مثل الاخ حازم و بطل كراهية و حقد...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## حازم (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكلها هتقلب بخناقه بنكم

وسعتها هقول (اتنين بتخنقوا)

اما غيرى هيقول (خناقه بين مسيحى ومسلم)

ده 

الفرق فى فهم الدين..............  واحد يهدى......... والثانى يشعلل

يهدى التفوس يعنى.......... او يهوى على الفحم


واضح القصد مش كده يا زعيم ويا عبد الحق

السلام عليكم


----------



## Fadie (10 ديسمبر 2006)

احييك يا حازم على روح الطيبة ليس بصفتى مسيحى و لكن بصفتى انسان فقط و ليس لأنك تهنئنا بل لأنى انسان فقط و عيد جميل لك انت ايضا بمناسبة رأس  السنة فنحن جميعا مسلمين قبل المسيحيين سنبدأ سنة جديدة مع الله و سيعطينا الله فرصة جديدة للتوبة عن اعمالنا الشريرة نسأله ان يقبل توبتنا


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> *عيد سعيد على على كل مسيحى ومسحيه​**يا رب تكون سنه جميله وحلوه على الكل​*



ربنا يجعله عام سعيد علينا وعليك وعلى كل محبى السلام


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام على كلم مسلم
> يا حازم نحن مسلمين موحدين الله وانما يريد هذا الذي اسمه الزعيموهو بالطبع شيطان من شياطين الانس ان يشتت بيننا



طيب والمسيحيين بلاش يالا مش مهم 
انا بقى هاسلم
السلام لكم جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين وكل بشر يا من خلقكم الأله الواحد المحب الفادى سيدى والهى يسوع المسيح


----------



## coptic hero (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عبدالحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ةان ةكنت مسام والظاهر ان النصارى قد لعبو على عقلك
> والظاهر انك لا تقرا القران اتعرف ماذا قال الله تعالى
> لَا تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ يُوَادُّونَ مَنْ حَادَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوا آبَاءهُمْ أَوْ أَبْنَاءهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَئِكَ كَتَبَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُم بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ أُوْلَئِكَ حِزْبُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ
> اقرا الاية جيدا وارجع الى التفاسير



يا اخى انسى انك مسلم ولو لحظات


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

قادم قال:


> يا اخى اتقى الله من تبعث اليهم ببرقيه معايدة قد سبوا نبيكم وخاضوا فى اعراضه فاتقى الله وجاهد من اجل الاسلام افضل



يا قادم دى نقره ودى نقره احنا بنوضح اخلاق نبيك وانت حر انما الموده لآشخاصكم موجوده لآننا بنحترم كل مسلم ولكن نرفض شريعته وديانته


----------



## المغتربة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> يا اخى انسى انك مسلم ولو لحظات




سوف ننسى ولكن بشرط أن تنسى أنت أنك نصراني

أليس الأمر صعب إذاً لاتطلب المستحيل 



حازم لا أعلم ماذا أرد عليك ولكنك وقعت في ذنب عظيم 
فإستغفر  ربك وهل تعلم أنه لايجوز التهنئة لايشخص إلابالعيدين فقط ويوم الجمعة 
مالي أراك تخالفة نهج رسولك أم تراك إستبدلت دينك

إنتبه لما تقول فلربما كلمة أوبقت بك وأهلكتك


----------



## سامر الراهب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم

الى الاخ حازم اشكرك على التهنئة بارك الله فيك وصدقني الانسان نوعان اما اخوك في الدين اما اخوك في الخلق وكلاهما النتيجة واحدة جوهرية اننا اخوة




اما بالنسبة لعبد الحق  يااخي الرحمة لاترضونها للمسيحيين ولا الصلاة عليهم وحتى التهنئه لاتقبلها وتقول دينكم دين سلام ومحبةورحمة هل هذه رحمة دينكم ورحمة الهكم والله عجبي

يااخي هل تعلم لولا المسيحيين لما كنت في الوجود ام هل نسيت عندما اضطهدوا جماعة محمدك اهل قريش ماذا قال لهم  قال لهم === اذهبوا الى ملك حبشى ففيها ملك لايظلم == واعتقد ان محمدك كان يعرف بان ملك حبشى كان مسيحيا وكان يعرف اخلاقه وقد حماكم من اهل قريش اهكذا تردون المعروف او ان محمدك طبق المثل الي يقول ==اتمسكن لحد ماتتمكن

ولكن لاعجب فهذه اخلاق محمدك واخلاقكم الحقد على كل شي 

اما بالنسبة الى ناقصة العقل والدين هدى الم اقل لك انكم زبالة وهذا هو الدليل على كلامي

ياناقصة العقل والدين 

اما بالنسبة الى العضو قادم نحن لانشتم المسلمين ولانكره المسلمين لان السيد المسيح لم يعلمنا ان نكره بل ان نحب ===ولهو مقولة مشهورة تقول ==احبوا اعدائكم وباركو لاعنيكم وصلوا لاجل مبغضيكم==== ولكننا لانعترف بمحمد نبي ولا بشريعته الشيطانية لان الاسلام ليس دين رباني وانما سياسي 

مع تحياتي لكم سااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامر الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااهب:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*وأنت طيب*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي حازم*


حازم قال:


> *عيد سعيد على على كل مسيحى ومسحيه​*
> 
> *يا رب تكون سنه جميله وحلوه على الكل​*


 

* وأنت طيب يا أخي ويارب تكون سنه جميلة ومثمرة عليك وعلي كل شعوب العالم*
*بغض النظر عن خلفياتهم وعقائدهم*

*وفي الأخر أقولك يا أخي *
*كل سنه وأنت طيب *
*بمناسبة عيد الأضحي المبارك*​ 
 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

سامر الراهب قال:


> السلام عليكم ونعمة الرب معكم
> 
> الى الاخ حازم اشكرك على التهنئة بارك الله فيك وصدقني الانسان نوعان اما اخوك في الدين اما اخوك في الخلق وكلاهما النتيجة واحدة جوهرية اننا اخوة
> 
> ...


انتى لحقتى يا مغتربه  ترجعى من عند مقتدى الصدر ايه الاخبار مبسوطين منك ولا لآ اوعى تكونى كسفتينا
علشان كل الاخوه يشوفوا موضوع اخويا دانى وردودك الجميله

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12042&page=4


----------



## حازم (13 ديسمبر 2006)

قادم قال:


> يا اخى اتقى الله من تبعث اليهم ببرقيه معايدة قد سبوا نبيكم وخاضوا فى اعراضه فاتقى الله وجاهد من اجل الاسلام افضل



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم

*تنبيه عام لكل مسلم ومسلمه موحدون بالله​*
انا لم ارتكب جريمه فى حق دينى واسلامى

اذهب انت او غيرك وتقراء اى مشاركه لى ستجدها بازن الله فى الدفاع عن دينى

ولاكن كما علمنى القرآن  (وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ)

فلا يحكم احد بضعف ايمانى بالله لان ربى(هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ)

كما احب ان اقول اختلاف راى بعض العلماء( لا يعنى التشدد والمغلاه فى الدين)


*فيقول فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور مصطفى الزرقا ـ رحمه الله ـ إنّ تهنئةَ الشّخص المُسلِم لمعارِفه النّصارَى بعيدِ ميلاد المَسيح ـ عليه الصّلاة والسلام ـ هي في نظري من قَبيل المُجاملة لهم والمحاسَنة في معاشرتهم. وإن الإسلام لا ينهانا عن مثل هذه المجاملة أو المحاسَنة لهم، ولا سيّما أنّ السيد المَسيح هو في عقيدتنا الإسلاميّة من رسل الله العِظام أولي العزم،​*

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ​
*لا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ (الممتحنة:8)​*

انا هنا للحوار الاسلامى المسيحى فلا داعى للمزايده

لقد حزنت لكل من لام على

فان كنتم غير مقتنعين بما قلت فارجو ا السكوت افضل


اكرر 

*كل عام وكل الاقباط فى الوطن العربى بخير​*


----------



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*ميرسى جداااااااااا يا حازم و ربنا يجعلها سنه حلوة عليك و يباركك انت و بيتك*​


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا لك حازم

الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## jim_halim (19 ديسمبر 2006)

* شكراً كتير يا حازم .. 
و كل سنة و أنت طيب .. و الناس كلها في خير و سلام .. 

و ربنا يثبت في قلبك و قلوبنا المحبة ... و يدوم بيننا المودة .. 
*


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

حازم قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> السلام عليكم
> 
> *تنبيه عام لكل مسلم ومسلمه موحدون بالله​*
> ...


تحية عظيمه لعقلك المستنير وردك على المتطرفين الداعيين الى الكره والقتال وبث البغضه


----------



## Mariam80 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أخواني المسلمين...إن كان عندكم  عتاب على الأستاذ حازم فخاطبوه على الخاص أفضل بالله عليكم حتى تشرحوا له و يشرح لكم وجه نظره ولا يسوء الحال هكذا بارك الله فيكم.

وانا اهنيء الأمة العربية مسلمين و مسيحيين بمناسبة السنة الميلادية الجديدة  أعادها الله علينا بالخير و البركات إن شاء الله.*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعني هو دا وقته ؟ واحد مسلم بيهني المسيحيين ، يجي مسلم متعصب غبي يلومه على ذلك ، والأقذر من هذا إنه يشرح له عبارة من أقذر عبارات القرآن ، ويشرحها له .. فين ؟ في منتدى مسيحي ... أيها المسلم يا أعمى البصر والبصيرة ، إتركه في حاله ولا تنضح عليه بالغباوة الإسلامية المعروفة والتي يعاني منها العالم كله.  *


----------



## حازم (19 ديسمبر 2006)

KAN ZMAAAN قال:


> *يعني هو دا وقته ؟ واحد مسلم بيهني المسيحيين ، يجي مسلم متعصب غبي يلومه على ذلك ، والأقذر من هذا إنه يشرح له عبارة من أقذر عبارات القرآن ، ويشرحها له .. فين ؟ في منتدى مسيحي ... أيها المسلم يا أعمى البصر والبصيرة ، إتركه في حاله ولا تنضح عليه بالغباوة الإسلامية المعروفة والتي يعاني منها العالم كله.  *




*اخى (كان زمان)

بلله عليك

ارجوا ان تكون شاهدا على نفسك

هل يليق لك

وانا اهنيك بعيد راس السنه . ان اسمع منك هذا الشتم فى القرآن وتقول

(من اقذر عبارات القرآن)

بدل ان اسمع منك جمله طيبه

لقد اخطأ الاخ المسلم 

ولاكن اخطأ فى اشخاص وليس الكتاب المقدس

عزرا قد اثار شتمك للقرآن غضبى

ارجوكم بشده(مسيحى او مسلم) الكل يغار على دينه 

الكل يغضب .......والبعض يشتم

فماذا تكون النتيجه؟

تكون اهانه لعقيدتك وعقيدتى

ارجوك اخى حسب عقيدتك فانت تنتقد القرآن فلا عجب من هذا . اما شتمك القرآن فهذا امر مرفوض

رجاء خاص لك ان كنت شتاما فتجنب القرآن لان القرآن عقيدتى 

فلا يكون ردك لى على تهنأتى لك بشتمك القرآن​*


----------



## حازم (19 ديسمبر 2006)

Mariam80 قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> أخواني المسلمين...إن كان عندكم  عتاب على الأستاذ حازم فخاطبوه على الخاص أفضل بالله عليكم حتى تشرحوا له و يشرح لكم وجه نظره ولا يسوء الحال هكذا بارك الله فيكم.
> 
> وانا اهنيء الأمة العربية مسلمين و مسيحيين بمناسبة السنة الميلادية الجديدة  أعادها الله علينا بالخير و البركات إن شاء الله.*




*شكرا لك اخى الكريم

هذا سوء تصرف من البعض وكان يجب الانتباه الى ماقلته انت قبل ان يشتركو فى الموضوع

جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## coptic hero (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ما تزعلش يا عم حازم احنا صدقنى بنحترم امثال حضرتك ونحبهم لشخصهم ومع ذلك نرفض ديانتكم ومع ذلك نحبك لشخصك لآنك على صورة الله ومثاله واختلاف الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه


----------



## coptic hero (20 ديسمبر 2006)

قادم قال:


> يا اخى اتقى الله من تبعث اليهم ببرقيه معايدة قد سبوا نبيكم وخاضوا فى اعراضه فاتقى الله وجاهد من اجل الاسلام افضل



فتوى بجواز تهنئه الكفره اللى هم احنا 
وخد الرابط اهو http://www.akkam.org/fatw.php?id=1722&page=3&type=fatw&#tar
    لا شك في أن تهنئة أهل الكتاب بأعيادهم ومناسباتهم جائزة بل ومدعو إليها، فالله جل شأنه قال: (وقولوا للناس حسناً) والرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم كان المثل الرائع في إكرام أهل الكتاب سلوكاً وعملاً وقولاً وحركة، وهذه يا أخي قضية بدهية، والمسلم كالمطر حيثما نزل نفع، لا تفريق بين أرض وأرض، وبقعة وبقعة.


----------

